# Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 33)



## ripjack13

*Would you be interested in reading/seeing a new monthly series, called "13 Questions" with a different member of this forum?
I would ask a prospective member 13 questions, and they would answer them in detail. This could be a once a month series. 

We would Nominate/pick a member per month to interview them.

*

**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course, Doc and the wood spinner, and the new guy too....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Very much so. I think we've got very interesting members and am curious to know more about them. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

I think that's a great idea, lots of talent here and interesting people.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## David Hill

Think that’s a good idea.
Will the questions be the same? Or tailored to the person? 
Guess that’s a nuts’n bolts kind of thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Can there be comedy in the answers. If so, I'll volunteer to be the first guinea pig......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Good idea...would you still run the question of the week?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

David Hill said:


> Think that’s a good idea.
> Will the questions be the same? Or tailored to the person?
> Guess that’s a nuts’n bolts kind of thing.



A little of both....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Nubsnstubs said:


> Can there be comedy in the answers. If so, I'll volunteer to be the first guinea pig......... Jerry (in Tucson)



Yes. As long as it answers the question(s)....
And you're penciled in as the first.
Thanks!

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> Good idea...would you still run the question of the week?



Yes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DKMD

Sounds interesting!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

pretty cool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

can we still pick on Tony???

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Mike1950 said:


> can we still pick on Tony???



I would expect nothing less....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> I would expect nothing less....



Nor would I.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

ripjack13 said:


> I would expect nothing less....





Tony said:


> Nor would I.



Nor would I. it is part of what makes WB -Wb

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Mike1950 said:


> Nor would I. it is part of what makes WB -Wb



Big part of what makes it fun.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trc65

Great idea!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

So, going through my questions list, It's tough to come up with just 5....
So I'm adding a few. It'll be 13 questions. This way it'll be a good interview worth reading. Not that 5 isnt, but that seemed kinda weak.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Also, if anyone has any questions they would like to see asked, lemme know via conversation (pm). And do my best to get it in there.


----------



## ripjack13

Any volunteers for the shenanigans? 
Jerry is first on the list. (@Nubsnstubs)


----------



## Tony

Why not, I'll jump on the grenade.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> Why not, I'll jump on the grenade.



You're #2!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert

See, now if I am #3 then we'll have a good contrast between interesting folks and normal folks :)

Yes, @ripjack13, I'll volunteer as well.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

kweinert said:


> See, now if I am #3 then we'll have a good contrast between interesting folks and normal folks :)
> 
> Yes, @ripjack13, I'll volunteer as well.



You're #3!!


----------



## Lou Currier

I volunteer @Don Ratcliff

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I can't do it. Wouldn't be prudent! With all the secret squirrel sheriff stuff 
and all. Haha.
I'll volunteer @rocky1 to do it.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I can't do it. Wouldn't be prudent! With all the secret squirrel sheriff stuff
> and all. Haha.
> I'll volunteer @rocky1 to do it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I'll just plead the 5th!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Sprung

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I'll volunteer @rocky1 to do it.



You'll need to give @rocky1 the questions a couple months in advance so he has time to type up the novel his answers will become! 

Or give him a word limit and watch him sweat.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 8


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> I volunteer @Don Ratcliff



Yea he's on the list....


----------



## rocky1

I can be brief... It ain't no fun, but I can be brief! 

What kind of questions are we askin here? I might need to take the Obama approach and seal all my records! Just respond "I saw it on the morning news just like everybody else!"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Lou Currier

Do the answers have to be fact or fiction

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> Do the answers have to be fact or fiction



True, to the best of your ability and recollection....


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> I can be brief... It ain't no fun, but I can be brief!
> 
> What kind of questions are we askin here? I might need to take the Obama approach and seal all my records! Just respond "I saw it on the morning news just like everybody else!"



Brief is good for some things, but not this thing.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier

ripjack13 said:


> True, to the best of your ability and recollection....



As  as @Mike1950 is I don’t think he will be able to recollect much

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950

Lou Currier said:


> As  as @Mike1950 is I don’t think he will be able to recollect much


Grrrrr

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

ripjack13 said:


> Brief is good for some things, but not this thing.




Hmmmm... I can do not brief well also! Sign me up!

Reactions: Like 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## CWS

The question I would like asked is, what is your bank account #

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rocky1

We got to save that one for @Mike1950 ! Long as he's been saving pennies... Oh hell wait a minute... You're older than he is!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

rocky1 said:


> We got to save that one for @Mike1950 ! Long as he's been saving pennies... Oh hell wait a minute... You're older than he is!



I think the currency @Mike1950 saved in his younger days is T-rex teeth....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> Hmmmm... I can do not brief well also! Sign me up!



You're in....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

13 is a lot of questions

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

Depends entirely upon who's asking them!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink

rocky1 said:


> Depends entirely upon who's asking them!



Like lawyers and,judges?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950

Brink said:


> Like lawyers and,judges?


I know nothing......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Yeah them... cops and soon to be ex-wives could be added to that list as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rocking RP

Sounds interesting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Good grief! I thought you were kidding Brink!! 


And, half of them are 2 - 3 part questions!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

What we supposed to do with our novel when we get it typed up? Post it on the board, or feed it back to you in PM Marc?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Yes, no, maybe


----------



## ripjack13

Brink said:


> 13 is a lot of questions



I have 37 questions to choose from so far. I'll make sure you get some doozies.


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> What we supposed to do with our novel when we get it typed up? Post it on the board, or feed it back to you in PM Marc?



Just reply to the pm. I'll save it in my topic I have in the mod section.


----------



## Nubsnstubs

I just answered the dreaded 13. I just hope it makes sense. ......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass

I like the idea. I may have a tough time coming up with 13 questions for someone?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Blueglass said:


> I like the idea. I may have a tough time coming up with 13 questions for someone?



I have the questions "preloaded" already. But if you have any lemme know and I can add it to my list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Brink said:


> 13 is a lot of questions



But are you interested in plating along?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

ripjack13 said:


> But are you interested in plating along?



Plating? What are we doin, fixin supper for everyone?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Darn thumbs....


----------



## ripjack13

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Plating? What are we doin, fixin supper for everyone?



What happened to the cute puppy?!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Anyone have a WB member in mind they would like to throw under the proverbial bus?


----------



## ripjack13

Oops....I meant *Nominate.

*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@Bean_counter 
@The100road 
@Spinartist (if he ever comes back)
@Wildthings 
@FLQuacker

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bean_counter

I don’t know what this is but I’ll play

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

Bean_counter said:


> I don’t know what this is but I’ll play



Right on. I'll put together a conversation later for ya with all the questions.
Thanks bean!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

ripjack13 said:


> Anyone have a WB member in mind they would like to throw under the proverbial bus?



Proverbial?
Dang, I was hoping for the real thing

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> Oops....I meant *Nominate.
> 
> *



I think you ought to go first......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415

Mike1950 said:


> Nor would I. it is part of what makes WB -Wb


I pick on him a lot when I’m not on WB

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

woodman6415 said:


> I pick on him a lot when I’m not on WB



So does Mike. It's common for y'all !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415

Tony said:


> So does Mike. It's common for y'all !


It’s way to easy

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Mike1950 said:


> I know nothing......



Don’t be tough on yourself...I’m sure you know something.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950

Brink said:


> Don’t be tough on yourself...I’m sure you know something.


Grrr

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

https://woodbarter.com/threads/13-questions-interview-sept-2019.39730/

The series is now in full swing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

